
SSLfie – Generate self-signed x.509 certificates for use with SSL/TLS - zerognowl
https://github.com/mkropat/sslfie
======
schoen
While a lot of people can now use Let's Encrypt, this could be useful for
things like internal private network sites (which can still benefit from TLS
if an adversary can get some visibility into the network).

